# Pain being a Litchfield customer



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Hoping that some of Litchfield's other customers can point me in the right direction here. I'm booked in tomorrow for a service, y-pipe and remap...

Given that they're a specialist and many of their customers presumably come from much further afield than would be the case for a regular dealer type operation I'd have expected them to be able to capitalize on their experience: It's been the practicalities of being a customer (getting there, having something to do whilst they're working on the car) that have put me off. Having been ****ed around by my local Nissan dealer (who it seemed just failed to book the pick up for my GTR's service and appear to be physically unable to ever return a phonecall) I thought now was a good time to try them - and give in to the y-pipe and ecutek mapping whilst I'm at it.

I've not found them very forthcoming whilst booking the car in, and being a disorganized fellow I've left sorting my stuff out until the last minute and have missed them for the evening. However, I can't be the first person to come across this problem, so hopefully someone can advise:

They've offered a loan car - so I can leave my car with them, toddle off, go find a coffee shop or someplace where I can sit down, eat/drink and fire out a few emails - be productive. Great! Now, just to check, I asked about insurance on the loan car - in the past most loaners I've driven were covered by the garage's insurance but more recently had loaners I had to insure myself (Mazda suck!) - and they come back and explain that the loaner will need to covered under my insurance. They don't include any details of the car, as would be required to get that insurance. Grrrr. Query that, wait for the reply and it turns out that their loaner is a Japanese import.

My insurer (Admiral) won't do temporary insurance on an import - nor will dayinsure.com or any of the usual suspects. What do Litchfield customers usually do, just drive it without insurance? Or camp out in Litchfield's reception for a few hours with a laptop?

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Does your insurance not cover you to drive other cars?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Does your insurance not cover you to drive other cars?


If you've a trackday policy with for example CCI or REIS then it's a single vehicle only policy. no 3rd party on another vehicle possible (policy doesn't allow the option).

Jack, I had this problem. But Iain was very helpful and was able to let me onto his garage policy. At least I think that's what he said he did! I drove his beat-up but pleasingly swift R-plate (14 years old, yes I kid you not) Scooby.

I grabbed a handful of CDs from my GT-R and Iain looked on. Got in the car, looked down at the radio and it was a tape deck! Pissed myself laughing.

Most amusing of all, to my warped sense of humour, the agreement makes one responsible for damage to the car. Couldn't be worth more than £250 book value as a UK car, and maybe £50 as an import ! Any damage and you could likely as not write-it--off! £500 ono typical starting price for similar mileage

Nonetheless ran beautifully smoothly, and did me proud. My little adventure noted here:

Fun @ Litchfield Imports

You might even think Iain had worked his magic on it too 

Relax. I'm sure Iain will help you if he can, unless summat's changed since last month with his insurance. Otherwise needs a rethink as many of us are with CCI/REIS for trackday cover and will need an insurance option.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't worry Iain will make sure that you are happy when you get there.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably the little subaru kei car thing. When you are handed the keys you sign their form and you are covered under their insurance


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakdaw said:


> Hoping that some of Litchfield's other customers can point me in the right direction here. I'm booked in tomorrow for a service, y-pipe and remap...
> 
> Given that they're a specialist and many of their customers presumably come from much further afield than would be the case for a regular dealer type operation I'd have expected them to be able to capitalize on their experience: It's been the practicalities of being a customer (getting there, having something to do whilst they're working on the car) that have put me off. Having been ****ed around by my local Nissan dealer (who it seemed just failed to book the pick up for my GTR's service and appear to be physically unable to ever return a phonecall) I thought now was a good time to try them - and give in to the y-pipe and ecutek mapping whilst I'm at it.
> 
> ...


RELAX DUDE and stop worrying. 

You will not be getting a GTR loan car and I imagine that you are not going to rag the pants out of it going to get a coffee in the nearby Tewkesbury. I can recommend "The Jelly Roll" cafe / coffee shop on the main road on the left. I left a load of flyers in reception last time there.

Iain will sort you out and allay your fears. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Just been to see Iain at the weekend....

My review can be found here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153549-thumbs-up-litchfields.html#post1485228


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Does your insurance not cover you to drive other cars?


Good question - I've an Admiral Multicar policy; it seems that it will cover me TPFAT on another "private motor vehicle". Given that Litchfield are a dealer I'm not sure whether this would count as a privately owned vehicle.


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

alloy said:


> Probably the little subaru kei car thing. When you are handed the keys you sign their form and you are covered under their insurance


They've said otherwise, but I hope you're right.


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> You will not be getting a GTR loan car and I imagine that you are not going to rag the pants out of it going to get a coffee in the nearby Tewkesbury.


Of course not, but I don't see the relevance; I'd still require insurance.



Chris956 said:


> I can recommend "The Jelly Roll" cafe / coffee shop on the main road on the left. I left a load of flyers in reception last time there.
> 
> Iain will sort you out and allay your fears.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jakdaw said:


> Of course not, but I don't see the relevance; I'd still require insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!


I was emphasising that the risk is very low and whether you pay or Iain covers you its not the end of the world and not worth worrying about.

You will be fine and in good hands.


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> I was emphasising that the risk is very low and whether you pay or Iain covers you its not the end of the world and not worth worrying about.


Sure, the risk is low - however that was kinda the question; I can't find a way in which my paying is an option. Can you recommend an insurer who will offer a day insurance on an imported car that is of a model that was never available in the UK? As mentioned above it's the Subaru R2 kei car that's been offered - from what I can find, no matter how low the risk, it's impossible to get short term insurance on such a vehicle.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chances are your policy covers you tpft on any vehicle holding insurance with the owners permission. I seriously would worry until you've spoken to Iain tomorrow


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You could just sit there, get a coffee and chill or go watch one of the technicians working on your car, thats what i did last Wednesday ! Even though it looks a bigger problem than it is - it won't be when you get there, trust me (and Iain)


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't stress....ignore loaner car and stick about and watch your car being worked on, ask daft questions and enjoy everything about getting your car worked on that you will never see or experience at an hpc...search for my thread on ' Litchfields or not'...you can't go wrong.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Jakdaw, I am sorry if you booking was not as smooth as you would like  I was away yesterday (bday  ) and the guys are instructed to offer a loan car that the customers insurance will cover. Most insurance policies will cover loan cars, especially the more expensive policies that many sports car owners have.

I am sure you can appreciate that over the many years we have been doing this we have experienced some awkward moments with our loan cars  Having the customers policy covering the insurance reduces our risk.
If however the customers policy does not cover them then we have a full loan car policy in place. You would be welcome to borrow one of our cars on this base if it causes you a problem.

We are just trying to balance being helpful without unnecessary exposure.

We will soon have a new facility and loan cars which customers will be able to insure with someone like Dayinsure.

Iain


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I spent a happy 6 1/2 hours there onFriday, unlimited coffe and fast wireless, plus great fun wandering around. I did not even bother taking up the offer of the car. If you are not they will drop you off at a local eatery. I ended up having a great chat to his dad and wife. Much more civilised than an HPC.

Steve


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looking forward to hearing how he got on...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> looking forward to hearing how he got on...


Probably like every other satisfied Litchfield customer.....:chairshot


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Chances are your policy covers you tpft on any vehicle holding insurance with the owners permission. I seriously would worry until you've spoken to Iain tomorrow


Mines only covers me third party only. No fire and theft.As long i have owners or renters permission.

T


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I look forward to my visits to Litchfield; it's like visiting your favourite sweet shop every six months!

Where else can you watch your car being worked on, chat to the technicians, feast your eyes on all the other cars having upgrades and discuss with Ian about your next upgrade?!

I just go prepared with plenty to keep me occupied and have never bothered with the loan car.


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

As Iain mentions above - they were able to offer me insurance after-all so everything went extremely smoothly. Everything was done an hour earlier than they'd estimated (despite me having chosen a route involving numerous accidents, and their traffic jams, on the way and turning up later than planned!). 

Very happy with the resonated Y-pipe and EcuTek modifications - much bigger difference than I'd expected!

Mods: I seem to have mis-spelt "Joy" in the subject - looks like somehow I'd accidentally typed "Pain".


----------

